# 2020 Riff Wrath Jam{s}



## RIFF WRATH

Hello everyone......have not been active since fall..........hope everyone is safe and well..........we are scheduling this year's jams, hopefully' on June 27' a Saturday, and September 12, 2020..............June would be awesome, considering the lack of venues for music in the immediate future..............I am going to work to be prepared for the June date..........which basically means that I have a bunch of tidying up to do.........sigh.....however I will be ready if we are able to safely make it happen.........over the years we have had lots of fun and made lasting friends ............I guess you could view historical threads........cheers for now, Gerry


----------



## greco

Take Good Care of yourselves!
All the best to you and Annet.


----------



## Budda

I was thinking about this last week - I really hope we can have at least one this year.

Stay safe!


----------



## Wardo

Yeah, I've been wondering about this too. Hopefully things will be better in June or at least by September.


----------



## laristotle

If everyone brings 25' cables, we should be ok.


----------



## jdto

Thanks for the heads up, Gerry! Hope you guys are keeping well and staying safe.


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> If everyone brings 25' cables, we should be ok.


I was thinking west parking lot and generators in the back of the trucks; sorta like Floyd at Pompeii.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I’ve been thinking about this (and discussing with my boys/friends). I’m glad others are thinking of it as well.

I hope things go on as usual. It would be nice to keep the streak going but....

Let’s just keep finger crossed that we’re near some state of normal by then.


----------



## Roryfan

laristotle said:


> If everyone brings 25' cables, we should be ok.


Does that mean we can turn up our amps?


----------



## Roryfan

Wardo said:


> I was thinking west parking lot and generators in the back of the trucks; sorta like Floyd at Pompeii.


Does this mean we’re voting YES to black Strats and NO to shirts?


----------



## laristotle

Roryfan said:


> NO to shirts


I'll keep mine on, thank you.
I don't want to confuse any babies. lol


----------



## sambonee

Amps can’t go past 11. Even at Gerry’s place.


----------



## GuitarT

laristotle said:


> I'll keep mine on, thank you.
> I don't want to confuse any babies. lol


Me too. There's a reason I've haven't had to deal with buckle rash on the back of my guitars for the last 20 years.


----------



## Roryfan

sambonee said:


> Amps can’t go past 11. Even at Gerry’s place.


Don’t make me bring the tweed Tremolii....


----------



## JBFairthorne

I’ll bring my Twin.


----------



## Roryfan

JBFairthorne said:


> I’ll bring my Twin.


Does it go up to 12?


----------



## JBFairthorne

2x12=24


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Where are you LOLA.......does anyone have contact?............what?, ........cheers, Gerry


----------



## faracaster

Roryfan said:


> Does this mean we’re voting YES to black Strats and NO to shirts?


Oh boy....I'm coming this year FOR SURE just to witness this MJF$#

I , for your own safety, will not be participating in said "no shirt option".


----------



## Cardamonfrost

Wardo said:


> I was thinking west parking lot and generators in the back of the trucks; sorta like Floyd at Pompeii.


Me and 3 band mates have been jamming at the Casino parking lot. Practice amps running on inverters from the cig lighter. Did one the other day for bass players 45th BD. My pedal board is battery powered so it was alright - third time we have done it.

My Roland Cube 30 makes a TON of noise though on inverter. Whatever, we are all so far apart it doesn't matter anyways, that and the wind.

C


----------



## Lola

Hey Jerry. I will be there if there is one in June. As it’s getting closer to the date just anyone give me a heads up pls and thx. I do have to make plans on getting there by one of my sons.

You know I wouldn’t miss this for the world.


Long cool woman in a black dress. That would be me! Lol


----------



## Budda

I would be very surprised if this happens in June now. Maybe October.


----------



## laristotle

It's up to Gerry and Annette whether or not to host.
*Do not come* if you're feeling down or feel that you may be a carrier.
Social distance, of course.
Rotate playing. No six guitarists at once.
Bring your own mic if you sing, or mic condoms.
Guitar cords should be 20' or longer. lol


----------



## JBFairthorne

Yeah I’m thinking June is probably a bust. It’s pretty much impossible for anyone actually playing to maintain even 3 feet, let alone 6.

Of course I’m not in on the decision making process. If it goes on it will probably be a game time decision for me. I might consider attending but might opt out of playing, park myself somewhere comfortable and just absorb.


----------



## Budda

@laristotle you've been in that barn - 6 feet apart means *maybe* 3 people playing at once, if everyone's to be inside the structure. Live music will be different as it is, but to try and host in June just seems like a bad idea all around. I'm just saying postpone, not cancel .


----------



## laristotle

Budda said:


> I'm just saying postpone, not cancel .


I agree with you. I should've prefaced it with an_ if._


----------



## greco

JBFairthorne said:


> I’ll bring my Twin.


Twin brother or twin sister?


----------



## jimsz

Budda said:


> I would be very surprised if this happens in June now. Maybe October.


Based on what the experts are saying about another wave hitting in the fall, it might not be a bad idea to do it in June.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Evil Twin....’94 with the ever popular non earbleed switch on the back, dropping it to a loud 25w as opposed to the 85w or whatever this one is. 

Got this used last summer for a great deal...with new tubes. As it happens, when I bought my first ever amp, it was a choice between this particular version of the twin or the same series concert (nothing like the concert you’re thinking of) 1x12 at 60w or something. I bought the concert and always secretly wished I had gotten the Twin instead for the extra couple hundred or whatever. I love this amp.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> I agree with you. I should've prefaced it with an_ if._


I am on the fence about this one too. Especially if you have a family member at high risk.

I agree with Budda don’t cancel it just change the date.

It doesn’t matter when it is I will be there.


----------



## GuitarT

As much as I hate to miss this event we likely won't be there for June whether it's a go or not. My wife has asthma, it would not be good if she got it and based on what we've seen with people who have had it, once it hits a household it's hard to stop. Looking forward to September, hopefully.


----------



## Lola

delete


----------



## Lola

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lola

Is this still viable?


----------



## Lola

I am going to act like this is happening and start to make arrangements to come. My husband gave me his blessing. He just said make sure I disinfect my hands and wear a mask which I am planning to do regardless. Even wear gloves when I am not playing.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

we are obviously paying attention to the current situation, and we are hoping we will be able to have the jam happen.............I, as usual have a huge mess of stuff to hide and tuck into corners, however, I need this deadline ...........so we will be ready to go if the current situation improves.........from our end, we are anticipating having company.............if we have a need to wear masks and gloves etc the jam will be postponed, and we will focus on Sept.......cheers, Gerry


----------



## buckaroobanzai

Hey Gerry
If the weather on the day looks to be fine, we could perhaps re-jig everything to have the majority of players outdoors...maybe put the drum kit and bass amp on the covered patio and have the singers and guitar players on the lawn? I can contribute some extra long extension cords to help with distancing, and I am more than happy to come early in the day to help set up. What do you folks think?


----------



## GuitarT

Not to be a downer but be aware the Provincial state of emergency has been extended to June 30th and part of that limits social gatherings to 5 people, at least at this point. I know chances of it being a problem are slim given the non urban location but it is something to consider.


----------



## buckaroobanzai

GuitarT said:


> Not to be a downer but be aware the Provincial state of emergency has been extended to June 30th and part of that limits social gatherings to 5 people, at least at this point. I know chances of it being a problem are slim given the non urban location but it is something to consider.


Yeah, found that out after I posted. Still something to think about when we are able to get back together.


----------



## Milkman

For some reason, even though I have never attended this jam, knowing you guys probably can't have this one sort of drives home just how F%^ked up a situation this is.

Sorry everyone!


----------



## sambonee

3 separate jams areas with only 5 at a time. It’s doable.


----------



## JBFairthorne

If you have to go to THIS much effort to make it viable then perhaps it’s more prudent to just take a pass for this one.

Personally, I think I’ll likely be focusing on the autumn jam and keep my fingers crossed.

Maybe the key to making June viable is convincing most of the people nothing is going on and having a significantly smaller get together.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

I am very sorry to say that we are going to CANCEL the June jam....the gestapo has set the next review for June 30........of course we are concerned about the health conditions................


----------



## greco




----------



## RIFF WRATH

I didn't want to come across with my last as being so abrupt..my XZJKFU computer decided to stop and alert and suprising at least saved and posted the original post, however incomplete,...........aside from a concern for health issues...........and I heard today that some events will allow 20 participants............I probably have at least that number of non musicions who look forward to the event...........[ spelling sucks, I know].............We are very sad that we are cancelling the June jam.............We are now focusing on the Sept. 12 event...........lets keep our fingers crossed, firstly to an end to this crisis ,but lets hope for the most perfect fall weather for Sept. 12............cheers, Gerry


----------



## buckaroobanzai

Even though we can't get together today, I would just like to take this opportunity to thank Gerry and Annette for hosting so many great jams over the years, and I am already hoping for good news about September. When this event first started, I did not play out anywhere except with a few close friends. Jamming with strangers was way way out of my comfort zone. However, with the encouragement of my wife, I took a leap, stuck some gear in my car and went for it. I am glad I did. I met up with some great people, all supportive, all friendly, and have since had many memorable moments, and learned a whole lot of stuff I never thought I could play.
I am playing to jam tracks in my basement today, which is nowhere near the same thing, But we are musicians, we play music. My beat regards to all my jam friends out there, and I hope to be jamming with you all soon!


----------



## greco

Well written @buckaroobanzai !

We are all extremely indebted to Gerry and Annet and everyone that made the jams so wonderful in every regard through all these years.


----------



## laristotle

I contacted Annette.
No September jam. Not taking the risk.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> I contacted Annette.
> No September jam. Not taking the risk.


Thanks Larry


----------



## GuitarT

Thanks Larry. I was on the fence about whether to go or not. This saves me making up my mind. 
See y'all next year! 🎶😁


----------



## Lola

Oh well, better to be safe then sorry! Next year😀


----------



## Lola

Gerry and Annette I will miss going to your slice of heaven but next June will be here before we know it and just think I will have another year of experience under my belt. There’s always a silver lining. 😀


----------

